# Favorite Blu-Ray's of 2011 So Far



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Being that half the year is over, I thought it would be fun to see where everyone's opinions are on the best releases so far in 2011. Since we are about to start getting hammered with summer releases coming to Blu-Ray, it might be nice to have these available before they are overlooked. My top 10 so far....


Battle: Los Angeles
Tron: The Legacy
The Incredibles
Tangled
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
MegaMind
Insidious
Sucker Punch!
RED
The Ten Commandments


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Get Low
The King's Speech
Blade Runner (The Final Cut)
The Princess Bride
Never Let Me Go
Breaking Bad (Season 3)
The Incredibles
The Company Men
and hopefully next week's release of The Blues Brothers


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

X-men: First Class

:bigsmile:


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I have not gotten a lot of Blu's thus far this year (been saving for this fall... ouch!), but here are the standouts for me so far:

The Incredibles
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt 1
Thor
Alien (individual release)
Aliens (individual release)


----------



## johnnyjackson553 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tron: The Legacy
Car 2
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1


watch entourage online, Watch Law and Order Special Victims Unit and full episodes of seinfeld for free.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

all 6 Star Wars movies!
The Incredibles 
Pulp Fiction
Jackie Brown
Transformers Dark of the Moon
The Big Lebowski
The Hustler
Taxi Driver
A lot of good movies came out this year.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

My list was definitely in need of an update!


Transformers: Dark of the Moon
Super 8
Thor
Jurissac Park Trilogy
Battle: Los Angeles 
Tron: The Legacy 
The Incredibles 
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2
MegaMind


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> My list was definitely in need of an update!
> 
> 
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> ...


You liked Thor more than Captain America? Well, I guess the God of Thunder DID rock the house, but I thought the Captain was the better movie...could it be you're swayed by the earth trembling in Thor? :heehee:

Funny how so many animated movies top the non-animated ones that feature actors/actresses, I think many of the actors could probably be replaced with 'no-name', yet talented ones and we'd have improved movies. Of course, I feel the same about much of the current music :rolleyesno:


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Movies, movies, movies...tough to pick. 
-the Star Wars bd release( only if I wasn't so jaded about the joke they call the third movie...granted even that one has a few good scenes) 
-Battle LA
-Super 8
-Transformers Dark of the Moon
-Hanna
-the Beaver ( just kidding)
-the Hurt Locker( but I can't remember if it's a 2011 or 2010 release)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Jurassic Park Trilogy
Star Wars box set
Star Trek X1
Thor
Battle LA

Haven't bought XMen First class or Captain America yet..but I would be adding those to the list as well..


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Should have updated earlier. Yes the Blues Brothers looks fantastic on Blu-ray. Little bit off on the extended scenes but overall look is crisp, clean, vibrant with just enough grain. Unfortunately there is no lossless audio, bit of a shame really but the DTS 5.1 is still very, very good.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

As follow not by any specific order .

Transformers Dark of the Moon
Star Wars 
Battle LA
Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt 1
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt 2
Tron: The Legacy
Thor 
Fast Five 

Is it me or most of this movies have great LFE


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A top 5 off the top of my head.

1. Transformers Dark of Moon (hands down)
2. Battle Los Angeles
3. Tron
4. Star Trek
5. Thor


----------

